# The Oracle has landed



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

After many Sage machines, I have now bought an Oracle (non-touch). Current prices are pretty good right now and with discount via work, I picked one up from Curry's for just over £900.

Now this wasn't the machine I would of chosen myself but it's worked out to be the ideal compromise for me and the gf to live with. Ever since we realised that we would spend more time in one house, our two coffee machines have been a point of contention  She owned a Bambino Plus with a Smart Grinder and loved the combo for its ease of use, especially the fast startup time. I had the Dual Boiler with a Niche grinder and loved the performance from this pairing.

I managed to move my DB and Niche in a week or so ago but after an internal steam leak, I came round one evening to find it had Ben relegated to the garage and the Bambino was back in situ 

So out came the credit card and an Oracle purchased in the hope that it could bring harmony back to the house  Pocked it up today and installed it, pretty familiar Sage process really. Got it all going and ran some beans through the grinder and promptly binned. Then I ran my first shot through, pretty impressed really. Did a couple more and again all working well. What I was not expecting is that it seems to sense the basket size and dose accordingly! This really shocked me as I thought it was going to be one major issue as the gf single doses mainly.

Especially like the Long Black setup as that takes care of my main drink. Ran through it with Emma and she was blown away by it, claiming it to be be far better than expected and most importantly, better than the Bambino!! At last I have supposed that machine in her eyes 

So now we have the Oracle and the built in grinder for simplify, the Smart Grinder for decaf and the Niche for me and playing with different roasts etc.

Now to strip the DB to replace the O ring, clean up and sell on&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Just to be sure we are talking about ex-girlfriend right 

On a serious note I'd be interested to hear how you get on with the built in grinder vs your niche.

I have a BP with built in grinder and a la Pavoni zip sat next to it. I've spent significant time getting the alignment dead on on the la pavoni and it definitely produces a less clumpy grind than the built in grinder.

Currently using the La Pavoni for a lighter roast but it would be nice to be able to get rid of it off the side.


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sounds good - and the seperate grinder for the decaf will help.

I have decaf, the girlfriend does not - so I'm always having to hand grind my beans, or swapping them around.

On a very random question ... the DB that you're going to sell, you don't have a 'spare' Steam Wand Cap at all?

I've been trying to get one from Sage for a long time, but their website (https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020067.html) says they have none in stock.


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks guys. Girlfriend is still current ? In fact she is loving the Oracle and I have to say I'm also very impressed, the workflow is excellent.

The built in grinder I would say is ok and definitely good enough for a quick coffee. Hard to tell on the clumps compared to the Niche as the Oracle tamps for you also so you just see a nice finished puck prior to placing for extraction. The Niche will be used for other beans in small quantities as the Sage grinders can't do this but currently I using the Oracle grinder more.

Having separate grinders is the win for me as we can switch to decaf in the evening so everything is still simple, just need to manually tamp.

The Long Black setting on the Oracle is winning for me right now, both me and the girlfriend use this extensively. I haven't even tried the milk wand yet! Will try and get some lactose free barista milk later to give it a go.

Sorry @adam85 I don't have a spare wand cap. Sage can be a little frustrating with their spares, they seem to run them down and then order via sea from Aus!

I didn't expect to like this machine as much as I am, and the girlfriend confessed the same to me yesterday but we are both loving it. Works so well in a busy house to provide great coffee quickly without having to force others to become barista's or take on a new hobby.


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

Quick pic of my setup










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

